# Swollen PP TAC Hammer



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I like my TAC. Now I like it more! A little snip, a little pad, and now a little better for me. #GetSwollen
Mojave Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice!!


----------

